# POST YOUR AUDI TT PICS!!



## VWbajaVW (Mar 16, 2006)

I just got an Audi TT and im wondering what rims would look best on it... post your AUDI PICS WITH RIMS!!!!!
also post what rims / tires you got 
THANKS!! ( MAKE THE PICS nice







)


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: POST YOUR AUDI TT PICS!! (VWbajaVW)*

check out the stickied thread up there ^


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

If you want pics - search google for Audi TT gallery!
If you want to see my car, check out my site:
http://www.straightfocus.com


----------



## VWbajaVW (Mar 16, 2006)

what you guys think are the nicest rims for a TT...
I was thinking 19" RS4 replicas... but tires would get kinda expensive.. i can get 18" motegi's multi spoke..with tires..look very nice.. for a grand.. but i think 18s are too small to fill up that sexy wheel well


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (VWbajaVW)*

motegi? uhhhhh. no thanks.
i personally dont think 18's are too small. i'd never run 19's.


----------



## ZillaMoto (Nov 15, 2003)

*BBS Motorsport 18" E88 Wheels 8.5"/245 frt, 10"/265 rear Custom spec'd...*


----------



## VWbajaVW (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: BBS Motorsport 18" E88 Wheels 8.5"/245 frt, 10"/265 rear Custom spec'd... (ZillaMoto)*

is that pic of the 18s not lowered?...STOCK?
yeah i know motegi's are garbage... what else you gonna get for $1000


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: BBS Motorsport 18" E88 Wheels 8.5"/245 frt, 10"/265 rear Custom spec'd... (ZillaMoto)*

that real or real good pshop ??


----------



## ZillaMoto (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: BBS Motorsport 18" E88 Wheels 8.5"/245 frt, 10"/265 rear Custom spec'd... (TTurboNegro)*

Yea, ALL of it photoshopped. You do know TT stands for Twin-Turbo right? I photoshopped a 3.2l in there too (...look in the scoop) which explains the photoshopped higher ride height than you expect. Who the hell would really put a scoop and a wing like that on cause you know if it really was on the track it'd be slammed like 3 inches and be sporting 20's.
Yep photoshop. You are dreaming. The car does not exist.


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: BBS Motorsport 18" E88 Wheels 8.5"/245 frt, 10"/265 rear Custom spec'd... (ZillaMoto)*

its the hpa twin turbo TT "GoTTzilla"...looks pretty damn ugly with that scoop, but hauls some serious ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















_Modified by euroluv69 at 6:32 PM 4-13-2007_


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: BBS Motorsport 18" E88 Wheels 8.5"/245 frt, 10"/265 rear Custom spec'd... (ZillaMoto)*









well "I" know it exist


----------



## IBEX (Oct 5, 2006)

i just got mine and today i did my badgeless grill!!!! only $82.33 shipped


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

yeah i've seen that "goTTzilla" on youtube. That car is insane. and it sounds amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: BBS Motorsport 18" E88 Wheels 8.5"/245 frt, 10"/265 rear Custom spec'd... (euroluv69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroluv69* »_its the hpa twin turbo TT "GoTTzilla"...looks pretty damn ugly with that scoop, but hauls some serious ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Bah... Function over fashion; errr for some. I'm totally down with the scoop because it serves it's purpose. Hell, you won't see it for long anyway cause he'll be gone. As for me, I don't have the money to do both, so I try and do a little of each as I can. Here are mine, Axis Penta 19x8.5f, 19x9.5r (no camber kit yet, lowered on Koni coils).
















with stock exhaust.








Spacers are 10mm front, 25mm rear.
Adam


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (VWbajaVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWbajaVW* »_.. but i think 18s are too small to fill up that sexy wheel well

18s too small? Maybe it's my mk2 style talking but the smaller the better as far as I'm concerned. Borrowed pic below.


----------



## kenghh (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: POST YOUR AUDI TT PICS!! (VWbajaVW)*

My baby:


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: POST YOUR AUDI TT PICS!! (kenghh)*


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

Kenghhh...i'm diggin the eyebrows...how'd u do that? and Zilla...are those the Audi side skirts on there?
























wow.look how cheap gas was in the background...Need some updated ones

_Modified by Krissrock at 6:33 PM 4/18/2007_


_Modified by Krissrock at 6:38 PM 4/18/2007_


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3189298


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: BBS Motorsport 18" E88 Wheels 8.5"/245 frt, 10"/265 rear Custom spec'd... (ZillaMoto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZillaMoto* »_









LOL


----------



## ZillaMoto (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: BBS Motorsport 18" E88 Wheels 8.5"/245 frt, 10"/265 rear Custom spec'd... (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_
LOL

yep, always a few out there who don't have a clue.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: BBS Motorsport 18" E88 Wheels 8.5"/245 frt, 10"/265 rear Custom spec'd... (ZillaMoto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZillaMoto* »_
yep, always a few out there who don't have a clue.

Yup - and he drives a rebadged Jetta















Car looks great!


----------



## pws15 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: BBS Motorsport 18" E88 Wheels 8.5"/245 frt, 10"/265 rear Custom spec'd... ([email protected])*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3201330


----------



## ZillaMoto (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: BBS Motorsport 18" E88 Wheels 8.5"/245 frt, 10"/265 rear Custom spec'd... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Car looks great!

Thanks Joe I appreciate it!


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: BBS Motorsport 18" E88 Wheels 8.5"/245 frt, 10"/265 rear Custom spec'd... (ZillaMoto)*

Still need to adjust the coils.


----------

